# Pissaladière my way



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

You could say it's the french answer to Italian pizza. It's called a pissaladière and is normally made with lots and lots of fried onion only adding anchovis, black olives and a lot of thyme. This is my improvised try-out version with unorthodox fennel addition and I'm quite satisfied with the result.

Start by slicing thinly a lot of onions and fennel. In a pissalardière of this size there would be at least 500 grans of onionst! Next time I'm going to increase my basic ingredients too (onion and fennel). Fry onion and fennel on medium fire to just golden brown but soft. Let cool entirely. 

Normally this mixture goes on a breadcrust in pizzastyle. I used a sheet of puff pastry. Cover the crust with the onion/fennel mixture. Put some anchovis on it. These were Greek ones and came out of the tin like in the picture. Also less salty than Italians. Put black olives on it. BTW, always buy them with the stones in, they are so much more tasty. Put them in a mortar one at a time and give a punch with the pestle. They burst open and you can easily remove the stone.

Sprinkle generously thyme over the pissalardière and bake in the oven. Loved a small slice as amuse!


----------

